# Test your Home System 5.1/7.1ch with this Surround Sound From Stereo Source.



## itachimendes (May 12, 2017)

Just Need a any Surround Decoder..like a (DPL2ii DTS:Neo6 THX dplz .....)

Work over: usb, p2, rca, hdmi, spdif, stream, wifi, dlna...whatever.
Just play in stereo mode and turn on Surround Decoder. You get a nice 5.1ch surround!!!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 12, 2017)

just works with 5.1 onboard sound   and 5.1 Speakers no need to faff around


----------



## itachimendes (May 12, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> just works with 5.1 onboard sound   and 5.1 Speakers no need to faff around


Faff around?? Sorry i'm brazilian I do not speak english very well.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 12, 2017)

itachimendes said:


> Faff around?? Sorry i'm brazilian I do not speak english very well.


*faff about/around Meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary*
dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/faff-about-around
_faff_ about/_around_ meaning, definition, what is _faff_ about/_around_: to spend your time doing a lot of things that are not important instead of the thing that…
*faff - definition of faff in English | Oxford Dictionaries*
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/faff
informal. Spend time in ineffectual activity. 'we can't _faff around_ forever' ... A great deal of ineffectual activity. 'there was the usual faff of getting back to the plane'.


----------



## itachimendes (May 13, 2017)

Ok..i got it


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 13, 2017)

god i miss arma


----------



## itachimendes (May 13, 2017)

I made this video because it would be much better if everyone did it that way. Works on any device! Is a standard stereo, but has special information for those who use 5.1ch systems or more!

I made many others!


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2017)

Never had a issue with Arma and HDMI 5.1, how ever optical i have and found the distances from things are wrong with optical and could not locate stuff as well, So went back to HDMI and actually works flawlessly.

Might try this just to see.


----------

